# Krib and Apistos



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a breeding pair of kribs and I want to add Apistos but I am afraid the kribs are too aggressive. I have also been getting some mysterious deaths where I would find fish that swim in the same level as the kribs, or slow swimmers dead after looking healthy the day before so i concluded that the kribs must be killing them at night. Can this be true? I am thinking of just taking out the kribs in favour of getting a couple pairs of apistos....


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Byronicle said:


> I have a breeding pair of kribs and I want to add Apistos but I am afraid the kribs are too aggressive. I have also been getting some mysterious deaths where I would find fish that swim in the same level as the kribs, or slow swimmers dead after looking healthy the day before so i concluded that the kribs must be killing them at night. Can this be true? I am thinking of just taking out the kribs in favour of getting a couple pairs of apistos....


if you are interested in apistos then i would move the kribs out. as well they most likely killed the other fish swimming near or poses a threat to their fry. keep in mind though that female apistos keep a small territory within the male's larger one. so in a 75 gallon i would say max 3 pairs ...more females per male is best. hope that helps.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya it is definately the kribs doing it. I have a breeding pair and they just had many a babies recently and man o man do they ever protect their young. Anybody that comes close is gettin run out of town. Altho i do have a 75 planted tank with a few spots to hide and dodge so so far everyone is okay. 

But i do think that it is your kribs. The stress they put on other fish is gotta be up there. I have kept apistos with my kribs before tho and they did alright you just have to give them enough places to claim as their own


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

shrtmann said:


> ya it is definately the kribs doing it. I have a breeding pair and they just had many a babies recently and man o man do they ever protect their young. Anybody that comes close is gettin run out of town. Altho i do have a 75 planted tank with a few spots to hide and dodge so so far everyone is okay.
> 
> But i do think that it is your kribs. The stress they put on other fish is gotta be up there. I have kept apistos with my kribs before tho and they did alright you just have to give them enough places to claim as their own


i have a 75 gallon, i put in some apistos and i never ever saw them.again. same with my peacock gudgeons.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> i have a 75 gallon, i put in some apistos and i never ever saw them.again. same with my peacock gudgeons.


haha sorry to hear that. Ya i had purchased a few neons and an oto on several occasions. And they kept disappearing and after systematically removing my suspected culprits i ended up catching my kribs in the act with a neon sticking out of his mouth (and it was a larger sized neon too).


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

well that settles it, tonight getting some apistos and moving out the kribs lol damn they are really interesting its just that i kinda want to see my other fish spread out and not secluded to one side


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya i hear ya..i went thru a six month ordeal with the little guys..such a nice fish and beuatiful too...nobody ever sees the dark side in em b/c they are supposed to be a community fish, but animal instincts do take over


----------

